# how much should I charge to subcontract?



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

just like the post says.. I'm curios what I should charge a local hospital to subcontract?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just like my post says.................

*HUH?*


----------



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

what are you subcontractors charging per hour.. I heard anywhere from 65-95 with own equipment.. just curios to see if its closer to 65 or 95


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Central NJ $80/hr


----------

